

East side likes Tupac more than West side, Vidyard analytics reveal - brandnewlow
http://alexisohanian.com/east-side-likes-tupac-more-than-west-side-vid

======
mcpherrinm
The first thing that I see when looking at this is roughly a population
density map.

Without scaling to account for that, I'm not sure this data is really enough
to make the end claim.

Neat, nonetheless.

